# Trying to find out what I have



## kweinert (Nov 23, 2017)

Want to use this for knife scales but my wife would like to be able to tell her brother what kind of wood it is. 

Since it was just filler in a box I got from one of the folks here I have no idea. 



 



 

Yes, I know the end grain isn't very clean. To be honest I'm just looking for a consensus of reasonable guesses. 

Thanks.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like cocobolo

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2017)

Yep... cocobolo would be my guess too. Some kinda rosewood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2017)

I'll make that another vote for cocobolo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 24, 2017)

It matches very well with a wood I got on woodbarter 2 springs ago that was supposed to be a particular 'Rosewood'. It did not fit the species but did match well for the genus, so I comfortably agree with the generalization of 'Rosewood', _Dalbergia_ genus. Should look good, show us some finish pictures when time allows.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks like the rosewood wins....


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2017)

Could be granidillo. But you should be able to tell by smell. Also fresh cut might show true color.


----------



## phinds (Nov 24, 2017)

Ken (@kweinert) we might be able to pin it down better if you could do a closeup of the end grain after cleaning it up really well. You know the drill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2017)

phinds said:


> Ken (@kweinert) we might be able to pin it down better if you could do a closeup of the end grain after cleaning it up really well. You know the drill



Now there is the paul we know- Sand that damn endgrain....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Now there is the paul we know- Sand that damn endgrain....


Well, don't JUST sand it. Sand it REALLY WELL !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2017)

I tried putting sand on my end grain, All it did was dull out my tools....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Nov 24, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I tried putting sand on my end grain, All it did was dull out my tools....


Well, see, now you've got the wrong technique. You are not supposed to put the sand on the wood, you are supposed to glue it to some strong paper, then use that to rub against your wood. Hurts like hell, but trust me, you deserve it.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 25, 2017)

Did you try a fresh sanding and smell test? Rosewood in my experience generally smells floral except for coco, which smells spicy.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 26, 2017)

In that case I'd have to say that this is cocobolo. Definitely a spicy smell when I was sanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

